# You Gotta See This Club Invite!!!



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

I ran across these while looking for invite ideas and they blew my mind :xbones:

Ripper_Poster on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2027/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@372064d585

~ Robotparts


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah they are pretty cool


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

These are great! I wish I could design something like that.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## ZACTAK (Sep 20, 2008)

That is awesome looking! and the party is on my birthday


----------

